# Suddenly sleeping alone?



## AshleighNicole (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow I've been asking a lot of questions. I hope I'm not annoying anyone :|On mobile, please excuse my poor sentence structure.Michi slept alone yesterday / last night, and I just noticed she's sleeping alone again. Is that normal? She was being a bit of a bully to Lilly (her mom), it didn't look like playing to me, and Lilly squeaks and continuously gets away from her. She wasn't doing it for a while, but may have started up again without me noticing.Do your rats do this? Kena & Lilly are in the pink basket.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

mine will sleep alone sometimes, I don't think it's anything to worry about, maybe she finds it more comfortable to sleep alone.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boys recently went through a phase of sleeping alone and just out on the platform of their cage despite me providing several comfy beds. Super annoyed me! But I think that's just their way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleighNicole (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh good! Thank you guys ^__^I wonder if there are any rat psychology books or online pages? I'm pretty good with dogs and cats, but almost at a loss with ratties .


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I think, like people, rats probably need their alone time as well as their social time. Imagine sharing an apartment with your brother and just needing time to yourself every once in a while. All of my rats have done this at some point in their lives.


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

They probably just want their own time, my two boys also like their alone times. Sometimes one will sleep in the hammock and the other will sleep on the cat litter under the bottom platform. And most of the time they will share the hammock or completely ignore the fact that the hammock is there and just huddle on the ground floor. They are like humans in a way, sometimes they don't want to be around others sometimes they need them more than ever.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

AshleighNicole said:


> Oh good! Thank you guys ^__^I wonder if there are any rat psychology books or online pages? I'm pretty good with dogs and cats, but almost at a loss with ratties .


Ratbehavior.org has a glossary of behavior definitions, which is good. Most of it just comes from experience though. I have a larger mischief than most so I'm able to observe a large range of behaviors. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

